# Testing - NHS or Private



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all,

We're going in for round two of IVF and have used up our NHS treatment quota, however we're trying very hard to keep treatment costs as low as possible.

The Consultant has asked that we get a number of tests done again this time round (HSG, Ultrasound, Bloods for both of us, Semen analysis...) the cost of these are seriously racking up and I want to see whether there is anything I can do to bring these down.

First of all has anyone had any luck getting any/ all of these on the NHS when undergoing private treatment?
Second of all is there any use in shopping around? 

Thanks for any advice - I don't really understand this private world...


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hurrah, for anyone else with the same query in the future...

Talked to my GP today and they've agreed to do all the blood and Semen tests. Just the HSG and Ultrasound yet to do...

Also going to try my work health insurance. Fertility treatment isn't covered but a colleague suggested that investigations might be... Will keep trying.


----------

